# Making splits



## hrogers (Dec 16, 2000)

Howdy David --

There are many ways to make splits, but to give you something to be thinking about this winter: This is one of the very easy was for a beginner:

In about April take about half of the bees and brood from a large colony and place in another hive. Be sure each part contains eggs and very young larvae. close up this hive and take to a location at least a mile away. 

The half without a queen will raise one from the eggs you sent with them. Feed both parts sugar syrup to help them build up their population.

As you become experienced, you may want to give the queenless part a purchased queen, but for now let nature take its course.

For your reading, I suggest the beginners book from Dadant. It will teach you all you need to know right now without overloading you with information. I suggest that you read and study and compare that with what you see when you examine your colonies. 
Good Luck.

Pete


----------

